# Shaking when braking at speed...?



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

I drove my wife's 07 Q7 today and noticed a "shaking" when braking firmly from 60mph. It has 25k miles; we did pads/rotors/sensors @ 20k miles. We just had it in for the 25k mile service this week; no warning lights.
Any idea as to what could be causing this?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Shaking when braking at speed...? (ehd)*

I'll answer my own question; The rotors were warped -- very strange since the dealer did pads/rotors/sensors on all four wheels 5k miles ago.


----------

